
Facebook Photos Infrastructure - paul
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=2406207130
======
SwellJoe
It's always fun to see projects I was involved in being used in huge
deployments. Squid, in this case. Too bad the mention was merely to explain
that they use it but it's not fast enough!

------
danw
_happily scrubbing out EXIF data_

They don't keep any exif data? Thats a shame

